# Car Servicing in Aberdeen - Bridge of Don Garage (Denmore) any good?



## simba (May 19, 2009)

Hi guys,

my car is due the big service - 37.5k miles typically - so can anyone recommend a reputable local garage for this - preferably in the Bridge of Don area.

my stealer is asking for £275 which i think is alot. i didnt know 3rd party garages could service cars under warranty either but now i do :lol:

I work in Bridge of Don and came across Denmore Garage which seems decent and cheap too. http://www.bridgeofdongarage.com/res_1024/index.php

i could save a decent amount of money here - but need some convincing.

Iv been told by Ford Arnold Clark that the fuel filter needs changed for sure as the acceleration is bucking...not 100% confirmed but the service should be replacing this filter so that could rule it out. Failing that its probably a warranty thing...(see here for the issue http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=190093)

so guys please throw in some advice....and is Denmore decent...

thanks,

simba


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Never heard anything goor or bad so can't really comment mate, I know BOD is probably your preferred area but Rich and I both use Clark Motorsport who are located right behind us in Kintore - very knowledgeable guys and not as expensive as you may think :thumb:


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

Theres also Car-Clinic up the road too on Broadfold road, BoD.

anyone used them?

http://www.car-clinic.co.uk/


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

One of our contract clients used car clinic once for their Alfa and swore never to use them again, I'll leave it at that


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> One of our contract clients used car clinic once for their Alfa and swore never to use them again, I'll leave it at that


google reviews seem to be showing the same response.

they also quoted £289....more than the dealer lol.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

simba said:


> Theres also Car-Clinic up the road too on Broadfold road, BoD.
> 
> anyone used them?
> 
> http://www.car-clinic.co.uk/


My mate works there


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I work in Denmore Road and heard it's ok. I'm sure there are two, so make sure it's the one in the middle, as the one closer to B&Q get's bad reviews


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

If you still need a service at a good price then give me a PM.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Mouse said:


> I'm sure there are two, so make sure it's the one in the middle...


lol - *Welsh Accent* see that two houses on the hill? Mines the one in the middle.

Lawrence of Kemney should be cheaper than the city stealer...but still a Ford dealer.


----------

